# @ DPREVIEW: Video: Canon REALLY wants you to look after your camera gear



## xps (Jun 13, 2014)

Video: Canon REALLY wants you to look after your camera gear 

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2014/06/13/video-canon-really-wants-you-to-look-after-your-camera-gear?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=news-list&utm_medium=text&ref=title_0_0


----------



## dcm (Jun 13, 2014)

Great timing. My daughter just asked about cleaning a fingerprint off a lens. Telling her and showing her are two different things.


----------



## Schruminator (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, just don't show her that video on how to use a rocket air blower. It's too bad they weren't a bit more specific on some items too, but I suppose that video does cover the bare basics for people just starting out.


----------

